
Go F*** Someone - hsarvell
https://putanumonit.com/2020/01/13/go-f-someone/
======
eveningcoffee
This is a blog post encouraging people to go out and find someone.

------
NotSammyHagar
Interesting break down of dating dynamics with math. This guy has a lot of
other interesting posts.

